# Resources on Church Order & Ordinances



## Travis Fentiman (May 12, 2020)

The Reformation recognized that numerous commands in Scripture were for the good-order of the Church in their given context, and were not absolutely binding, without qualification, on all times and societies.

This Scriptural category of 'Church ordinances' was a common-place in Reformation theology, though it is virtually unrecognized in the conservative, reformed Church, especially among Biblicists.

With Churches adapting to the Corona outbreak, it is more necessary than ever to understand the ethical theology undergirding Church ordinances. What is their binding nature? May they be broken without guilt?

Read the Introduction and explore our Lord's instruction with these reformed resources:

On the Ordinances, Order & Policy of the Church​
Needless to say, it does not appear that any other significant collection on this topic exists on the net. You will look in vain for a detailed discussion on this subject in modern systematic theologies.

Tread in the old paths that were derived from the Word of God and have stood firm through many generations.


----------

